# Razer Blade und Razer Blade Pro



## Masura1 (31. Mai 2013)

hi 

ich habe gerade die Videos gesehen von den beiden neuen Notebooks von Razer und muss sagen ich bin von dem kleinen (14 Zöllner) echt begeistert und habe deswegen gleich ein Thread erstellt. 
Mich würde natürlich interessieren ob es bei uns auch Verkauft wird und wenn ja würde ich mich naürlich darüber freuen wenn hier News, Testberichte etc. gepostet werden.

Habe momentan noch ein altes 17 Zoll Dell Notebook und finde es einfach nur viel zu schwer und groß wenn ich das überall mitnehme und finde darum das kleine so interessant da es doch eine Menge Gamer Power bietet aber dennoch leicht und schlank istt. 

Hier mal die beiden Videos:

14 Zoll:
http://www.buffed.de/Notebook-Netbook-Hardware-201330/Videos/Vorgestellt-im-Video-Razer-Blade-mit-14-Zoll-1071909/

17 Zoll:
http://www.buffed.de/Notebook-Netbook-Hardware-201330/Videos/Razer-Blade-Pro-Vorstellungsvideo-zum-17-Zoll-Spielenotebook-1071949/


Razer Blade: 
 Processor

    Future 4th gen Intel® Core&#8482;
    processor (formerly codename Haswell)

Memory

    8GB onboard memory
    (DDR3L-1600MHz)

Graphics and Video

    NVIDIA® GeForce®
    GTX 765M (2GB GDDR5
    VRAM, Optimus&#8482; Technology)

Display

    14.0" HD+ 16:9 Ratio, 1600x900,
    with LED backlight

Storage

    256GB SATA III SSD

Power

    Compact 150W Power Adapter
    Built-in 70Wh rechargeable lithium-ion
    polymer battery

Communications

    Killer&#8482; Wireless-N 1202
    (802.11a/b/g/n + Bluetooth® 4.0)

Size and Weight

    Width: 13.6&#8221; / 345mm
    Depth: 9.3" / 235mm
    Height: 0.66"/ 16.8mm
    Weight: 4.1 lbs / 1.88kg


Operating System

   Windows® 8 (64-Bit)


Razer Blade Pro: 
Processor

    Future 4th gen Intel® Core&#8482; processor
    (formerly codename Haswell)

Memory

    8GB Dual Channel DDR3

Graphics and Video

    NVIDIA® GeForce GTX® 765M
    (2GB GDDR5, with Optimus Technology)

Display

    17.3&#8221; Full HD 16:9 Ratio,
    1920x1080 LED Backlit

Storage

    256GB SATA III SSD

Additional Features

    Razer&#8482; Switchblade User Interface
    Razer&#8482; Synapse 2.0 Enabled
    Built-in HD Webcam
    Built-in Speakers
    3x USB 3.0
    1x 3.5mm Audio Microphone/Headphone
    Combo Jack
    1x Kensington Lock

Power

    Integrated 74Wh Battery
    Compact AC Adapter (150Watt)

Communications

    RJ45 Gigabit Ethernet Port
    Killer&#8482; Wireless-N 1202
    (802.11a/b/g/n + Bluetooth® 4.0)

Size and Weight

    Width: 16.8 inches /427mm
    Depth: 10.9 inches/277mm
    Height: 0.88 inches/22.4mm
    Weight: 6.58 lbs/2.98kg

Operating System

    Windows 8


Vergleich Razer Blade mit Alienware X14:
Spannend wurde es bei den Benchmarks, denen die Entwickler den Razer Blade unterzogen. Metro Last Light läuft auf einem Alienware X14 mit 19, auf dem Razer Blade mit 37 Bildern pro Sekunde. Bei Bioshock Infinite liegt der Blade mit 46 fps noch immer vor dem X14 mit 30 fps. Auch das hardwarehungrige Crysis 3 bereitet dem Blade keine Probleme: 45 Bilder pro Sekunde schafft er, verglichen mit den 30 des Alienware-Laptops.
Quelle:pcgameshardware

Ab dem 3. Juni startet der Vorverkauf in den USA für 1.800 US-Dollar, einen genauen Termin für den Deutschland-Start konnte Razer auf Anfrage noch nicht nennen, man gehe allerdings davon aus, dass das Razer Blade auch in Deutschland erscheine.
Quelle: http://www.chip.de/news/Razer-Blade-Flaches-Notebook-mit-neuer-Nvidia-Grafik_62277952.html

Welches für euch den besser gefallen und warum? 
oder sollte man sogar auf das Neue Alienware M14X warten falls  auch eines Erscheint?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2013)

Alienware kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Das Plastik-Design von denen gefällt mir z.B. gar nicht. Zudem sind sie überteuert, weil man den Namen mit bezahlt.
Ob bei Alienware überhaupt was neues kommt, muss man abwarten.
Und die Razer-Notebooks naja hört sich nett an wie bei jeder neuen Generation, aber fraglich ist, ob sie überhaupt bei uns zu bekommen sind. Weil das erste Razer Blade von Herbst letzten Jahres hat es weder nach Deutschland noch in die EU geschafft. Das gab es nur auf dem US-Markt, vielleicht auch Japan, k.a.
Mein Tipp hol dir ein Notebook aus der Schenker XMG-Serie. Die werden sicherlich demnächst auch einige mit der neuen 700er-Serie im Angebot haben.


----------



## Masura1 (1. Juni 2013)

mir hat die post von chip de Hoffnung gemacht das dieses dann doch uns kommen sollte(siehe oben). Und ich bin doch sehr angetan von dem Teil sodass ich erstmal warte da ich für die nächsten 6 Wochen eh im Ausland bin und danach dann erstmal schaue was es so gibt. Falls XMG natürlich auchn 14 Zoll Notebook macht mit Vergleichsstarter Hardware schaue ich natürlch mir genauer an.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2013)

Die neuen Clevos sind bei Schenker oder One oder Hawkforce oder wo auch immer auch schon zu haben. Naturgemäß das schwächere und billigere mit der GTX 765M und die stärkeren mit der GTX 780M oder auch GTX 770M (nochmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber als diese Razer hier, aber ich kann auch verstehen wenn man kein ganz so dickes haben will).

http://www.mysn.de/d...tellnr=XMG-A523

Das hier (gibts auch in 17") kann ich jedenfalls nur wärmstens empfehlen. Habe selbst das Vorgängermodell mit der GTX 660M und finde das Notebook absolut gelungen. Dank Optimus ist es beim Arbeiten komplett lautlos, beim Spielen hingegen sind Kopfhörer zu empfehlen da wird es schon recht laut. Die Verarbeitung ist ordentlich und vor allem wird es im wichtigen WASD Bereich wo man als Gamer ständig die Finger hat überhaupt nicht warm. Akkulaufzeit ist dank Optimus auch gelungen und das Teil ist nicht ganz so klobig wie die stärkeren (aber natürlich nicht ansatzweise so dünn wie das RAZER).

Beim Razer bin ich nach wie vor sehr skeptisch was die Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung betrifft, denn dazu wird sich bislang in allen News und Präsentationen ausgeschwiegen. Da Apple vor allem bei der Wärmeentwicklung mit seinen Notebooks eigentlich immer extrem schlecht dasteht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, wie das bei RAZER gehen soll, wo stärkere Hardware und eine ordentliche GPU verbaut sind. Aber entsprechende Tests geben vielleicht Aufschluss, vielleicht haben die ja doch ordentlich Geld in die Hand genommen für das Kühlsystem.

Ich kann nur von meiner Erfahrung mit einem aspire5920 sagen, dass bei Temperaturen um die 40° im WASD Bereich alles andere, was das Notebook 'gut' macht für mich bedeutungslos wurde, denn das nervt so dermaßen, dass es das Spielerlebnis (subjektiv) zerstört und Spielen auf diesem Notebook überhaupt keine Spaß gemacht hat.

PS: Preislich wird das Razer übrigens sicherlich teurer als die Clevos mit gleich starker Hardware und für das Geld, dass das Razer (falls in der EU erhältlich) kostet kannst du meiner Einschätzung nach ein Clevo oder MSI Barebone mit mindestens einer GTX 770M bezahlen, vlt. sogar mit GTX 780M.

PPS: Eventuell auch noch auf die neue mobile AMD Karte warten, bevor man sich entscheidet.

EDIT: Wenns wirklich 14" sein soll oder muss, kommt bei dir aber natürlich sowieso nur Alienware oder Razer in Frage.


----------



## Masura1 (4. Juni 2013)

ich finde es ein parktisches Maß aber das alienware hat mir einfach zu wenig Leistung und es ist dafür viel zu dick und schwer. Maximal kanns schon 15,6 Zoll sein wenn es was gutes ist da gefällt mir bisher das Samsung am besten: 


http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Samsung-Serie-7-Chronos-770Z5E-S01DE-Notebook.90725.0.html

kosten ca 1200€

viel Leistung,Leise,Kühl und dennoch leicht und klein so eines hätte ich am liebsten da ich es doch sehr oft bei mir dabei habe und son 3,5 kg Teil in nem rießen Rucksack doch einfach net praktisch ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2013)

Masura1 schrieb:


> viel Leistung,Leise,Kühl und dennoch leicht und klein so eines hätte ich am liebsten da ich es doch sehr oft bei mir dabei habe und son 3,5 kg Teil in nem rießen Rucksack doch einfach net praktisch ist.


3,5 Kilo ist ja noch ein Leichtgewicht. Das Razer Pro wiegt ja immerhin "nur" drei Kilo. Das normale Razer nur knapp 1,9kg.
Meines dagegen wiegt 5,2 Kilo.^^
Ich bin auch der Meinung, das früher oder später Laptops, Probleme mit den Temperaturen bekommen, wenn sie zu leicht sind. 
Leicht, hohe Leistung + guter Kühlung, passt bei Notebooks irgendwie auch nicht zusammen. Bisher habe ich jedenfalls noch kein leistungsfähiges Notebook gesehen, was auch eine wirklich effektive Kühlung hat. Wenn, dann kommt das noch meistens mit einer zu hohen Lautstärke daher und ist sehr störend. 

Bei den Razer sollte man noch die Tests abwarten. Klingt zwar alles ganz gut, aber ob sich das in der Praxis so bewährt? Ich habe da schon meine Zweifel.


----------



## Masura1 (4. Juni 2013)

Viel ist jetzt vieleicht etwas übertrieben aber es sollte schon stark genug sein das ich die neuen MMO`s spielen könnte dann auch bei Hoher Einstellung. XSprich Final Fantasy 14 ARR, Blade and Soul, ArcheAge usw. 
Ich bin keiner der darauf Shooter spielen will sodass es grad eine extreme Leistung haben müsste.


----------



## Zorgonn (3. September 2013)

Das razer sieht aus wie ein macbook pro in schwarz. Es scheint auch genau so gut verarbeitet zu sein. 
Das Display ist Hammer. Der Preis ist leider nicht wirklich gut. 
Aber es ist stylisch. Es gibt zwar XMG und MSI und Alienware, aber wer auf einem Notebook spielt
Geht eh immer Kompromisse ein. Und in den meisten Tests sind die Performance Leistung alle innerhalb 2-5% gleich je nach engine.

Also ich finde den style Faktor das Geld wert, würde mir das blade pro kaufen. Ausserdem stehe ich auf das mini Display. 

Gruss


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2013)

Da war doch was... 
Tatatata Bitteschön Mein Link


----------

